# Turns Out Obamacare Premiums Aren't More Expensive After All



## OnePercenter (May 14, 2014)

But but but but but but BENGHAAAAZI  







http://finance.yahoo.com/news/turns...3900650.html?soc_src=mediacontentsharebuttons



> When the cost of an employer-provided health insurance plan is compared to the cost of an Affordable Care Act plan bought on a state health insurance exchange, the ACA plan will be more affordable on average, a new analysis from PricewaterhouseCoopers' Health Research Institute finds.
> 
> "In 2014, the premiums for health plans offered on new state exchanges under the Affordable Care Act (ACA) are comparable to  and in some cases lower than  those being offered by employers with similar levels of coverage," the analysts concluded. "The data suggest the new exchanges are competitive with the current insurance market."


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 14, 2014)

*Turns Out Obamacare Premiums Aren't More Expensive After All *

Geico commercial: everyone knows that.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 14, 2014)

"In some cases" = success?

Mine is more expensive. Lair.


----------



## OnePercenter (May 14, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> "In some cases" = success?
> 
> Mine is more expensive. Lair.



Why?


----------



## asterism (May 14, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> But but but but but but BENGHAAAAZI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DU?

Really?


----------



## MeBelle (May 14, 2014)

When the _cost of an employer-provided health insurance plan_ is compared to the _cost of an Affordable Care Act plan bought on a state health insurance exchange_, the ACA plan will be more affordable on average, a new analysis from PricewaterhouseCoopers' Health Research Institute finds.

Ummm, no.

Employer provided plan premiums are in many cases paid, mostly, by the employer.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 14, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > "In some cases" = success?
> ...



Why? 

Well, you're a lair because you are an idiotic lost cause. Simple as that. 

Go wax your Teslas, Cub Scout.


----------



## asterism (May 14, 2014)

> Some of those cost savings come from the exchange plans' narrower networks &#8212; that's fewer available doctors and hospitals to choose from.
> 
> But what about all those news stories about people whose premiums had shot way up? Those were often people whose pre-ACA insurance did not meet even the most basic standards set forth by the law.



"Often" is a codeword used to say "we can't make a statistical statement and we can't even say 'most' so we'll just say that it's more than one."  That said, one of the "most basic standards" that plans did not cover was no-cost birth control.  So if the non-compliant plan charged $50 for a pap smear and $10 per month for Previfem, it was lumped into this category.

So here's a direct statistical reference:



> "More than half the people in the individual market had coverage below the bronze level of 60%, the lowest level in the exchanges."



About 20 of my current clients are single men that have had vasectomies.  They have no need for a bronze level plan when it comes to birth control, and all of them had plans that were compliant in all other areas.  The other issue is that this study did not delineate those with catastrophic policies, those with high deductibles but generous benefits beyond $5000.  For a professional couple that has a decent emergency fund, this was a great option for health insurance.  Under normal circumstances they got cash payment discounts because their deductibles were high and the insurance only kicked in for major medical issues.  The premiums were low, they weren't locked into any small networks for routine care, and their overall value was actually greater than similar situations with people on employer plans that had a myriad matrix of co-payments.


----------



## OnePercenter (May 15, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Why is yours more expensive? Is that a hard question?


----------



## Mr. H. (May 15, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



Both my capital and my worth net to zero. 

And in that I have everything.


----------



## westwall (May 15, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> "In some cases" = success?
> 
> Mine is more expensive. Lair.





Yup, mine too.


----------



## S.J. (May 15, 2014)

More bullshit propaganda from the left.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 15, 2014)

westwall said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > "In some cases" = success?
> ...



Bring in the motherfucking clowns.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 15, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...





Mr. H. said:


> "In some cases" = success?
> 
> Mine is more expensive. Lair.



a kid i know got the obamacares 

the other day he went to the doc 

expected to see some benefit 

what he got was the right to pay full for the office visit 

and full price for the meds prescribed

his policy kicks in after the deductible is met

--LOL


----------



## OnePercenter (May 15, 2014)

S.J. said:


> More bullshit propaganda from the left.



More bullshit propaganda from the Right.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 15, 2014)

the peoples know they are not isolated cases 

of yucky polices


----------



## OnePercenter (May 15, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



How much is his deductible?


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 15, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



i didnt ask because i dont care 

however he seemed to think he was getting ripped off 

his says his twin brother  decided not to get covered 

and that he should have listened to him


----------



## Antares (May 15, 2014)

First, if they have access to a Group plan they don't go out on the Exchange to purchase an ACA individual Plan.

Second, MOST employers pay part of the Premiums for their Employees.

Third, the NEW plans are far more expensive than the old plans.

Go peddle your lies elsewhere.


----------



## bedowin62 (May 15, 2014)

how could they be leftard? when the governemnt is the only entity that can go $17 TRILLION IN DEBT
 and the only ones that CAN PRINT MONEY


wait until a hundred million or so covered under the employee mandate are actually part of obamacare; currently DELAYED by the Messiah himself


----------



## Antares (May 15, 2014)

There are two two types of Exchanges the type used by Small Group are called "SHOP" Exchanges


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 15, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> But but but but but but BENGHAAAAZI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it, instead of comparing the plans available for individuals now with the plans that individuals used to be able to get, which shows that they are considerably more expensive, they compare them to employee plans that offer considerably more benefits and better networks, and declare that they are actually less expensive. Only a democrat could fall for this one.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 15, 2014)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/big-increases-obamacare-premiums-deductibles-100000679.html

Big Increases in Obamacare Premiums and Deductibles Coming in November


----------



## S.J. (May 15, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/big-increases-obamacare-premiums-deductibles-100000679.html
> 
> Big Increases in Obamacare Premiums and Deductibles Coming in November


A recognizable and predictable pattern of this administration is to hold back the shaft until AFTER elections.  Then it's "bend over" time.


----------



## OnePercenter (May 15, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


----------



## OnePercenter (May 15, 2014)

Antares said:


> First, if they have access to a Group plan they don't go out on the Exchange to purchase an ACA individual Plan.
> 
> Second, MOST employers pay part of the Premiums for their Employees.
> 
> ...



Second: MOST employers that only pay for part of the premiums actually pay for ALL of the premium, deduct it, and add the employees share to profit or pocket it tax free.

Third: My employees premiums had a 3% cost rise for 2013. Mush better than the 200% raise during Bush.


----------



## Star (May 16, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> When the _cost of an employer-provided health insurance plan_ is compared to the _cost of an Affordable Care Act plan bought on a state health insurance exchange_, the ACA plan will be more affordable on average, a new analysis from PricewaterhouseCoopers' Health Research Institute finds.
> 
> Ummm, no.
> 
> Employer provided plan premiums are in many cases paid, mostly, by the employer.


 

I always thought employers provided health insurance as part of their compensation package in order to compete for the best employees, why do you think employer based health insurance is provided by an employer out of the kindness of their heart?
.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 16, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


----------



## Politico (May 16, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > "In some cases" = success?
> ...



Because you are.


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 16, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> But but but but but but BENGHAAAAZI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and those moochers who get their insurance from their company for free are complaing??? figures ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 16, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > "In some cases" = success?
> ...



he didn't go through the ACA he went through his insurance company ... then complains that he pays to much ... ask him, did you go through the ACA Mr. H. ??? he'll tell you no he didn't.... he'll tell you he didn't want his private information to get out ... serves him right at least that's what he said the last time ... of course he'll tell you different now ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 16, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



SEE !!!told ya!!!!  he's a incompetent boob can't answer the question ...because he'll be a bigger loser then he is now ... he hasn't any answer ...other then name calling ... that's his M.O.


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 16, 2014)

asterism said:


> > Some of those cost savings come from the exchange plans' narrower networks  that's fewer available doctors and hospitals to choose from.
> >
> > But what about all those news stories about people whose premiums had shot way up? Those were often people whose pre-ACA insurance did not meet even the most basic standards set forth by the law.
> 
> ...




one of the thing that OBAMA did when he was talking to the insurance companies on pricing, it was about birth control and costing the policy holder nothing... the Insurance companies came up with the Idea that they would rather charge the policy holders nothing for birth control... their reasoning was it a hell of a lot cheaper to give out birth control pill then it was to Pay for a pregnancy to full term ... Obama agreeded with them... according to the insurance companies, birth control pill, they aren't charging to the policy holder or pricing it in some other part of the policy ... that's what the insurance companies are saying ... so nice try ... try again


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 16, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



for Mr. H. any question is a hard question... its His nature .... not to worry more name calling to  come he can't help himself


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 16, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



so he's saying his income went up causing him to be in the 1 perenters and he has to pay more ... don't ya feel sorry for Mr. H??? I know I don't ... he's a whiner...


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 16, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



and you are a first class Liar ... all plans, and I mean all of them, do not, I repeat do not charge you full price for a doctor visit ... not one of them... not one plan out their, I don't care what company you go to, charges you full price for your meds before your deductible is met... it doesn't work that way it never has ... deductibles are based on you having a operation of some kind ... they have never charged you for meds or going to the doctor ... so stop your lying


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 16, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...




*all plans, and I mean all of them,*


you are full of shit


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 16, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



why do you have to lie so much


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 16, 2014)

Home » Individual Health and Family Plans » Plan Details
Avera Health Plans
Avera My $6,350Obamacare Plan in South Dakota

Deductible
The amount you owe for health care services your health insurance or plan covers before your health insurance or plan begins to pay. For example, if your deductible is $1,000, your plan won&#8217;t pay anything until you&#8217;ve met your $1,000 deductible for covered health care services subject to the deductible. The deductible may not apply to all services.

Avera MyPlan $6,350 - 2014 South Dakota Individual Health Insurance PPO Plan from Avera Health Plans


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 16, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



you are the fucking liar


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 16, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



ok... I challenge you to go to the ACA web site look up any plan, I don't care pick one ... then come here and show us in that plan where they have to have their deductible met first before they get their meds paid for or they don't get the office call paid for until their deductible is made...  do they have to pay a copay???  yes, they do ... both on office visits a for meds that's it..  but never do they have to meet their deductible first. it doesn't work that way .... it never has... stop your lying


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 16, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...




hey fuck you brain dead 

here is another obamacare plan 

myBlue HSA 5300Obamacare Plan in South Dakota
Monthly Cost

from $183

SELECT
Benefits & Coverage
Physician Directory
Community Q&A
« Back to Health Plans
Benefits & Coverage
Insurance TypeIndividual Health Insurance (Obamacare)
Insurance ProviderWellmark Blue Cross Blue Shield of South Dakota
Metal LevelBronze
Plan TypePPO
Deductible$5300
Out-of-Pocket Maximum$5300
Plan Highlights

Deductible
The amount you owe for health care services your health insurance or plan covers before your health insurance or plan begins to pay. For example, if your deductible is $1,000, your plan wont pay anything until youve met your $1,000 deductible for covered health care services subject to the deductible. The deductible may not apply to all services.

myBlue HSA 5300 - 2014 South Dakota Individual Health Insurance PPO Plan from Wellmark Blue Cross Blue Shield of South Dakota


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 16, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Home » Individual Health and Family Plans » Plan Details
> Avera Health Plans
> Avera My $6,350Obamacare Plan in South Dakota
> 
> ...



the plan you are talking about, now you are trying to tap dance here, you said that they had to pay for doctor visits and meds before the deductible is met ...now you trying to switch in the middle of the stream ... stop your word smithing here ... you do not have to pay for your deductible first to go a see a doctor or for you meds ... these were the services you were saying weren't paid for ... you don't have to meet your deductible for, X-rays, or cat scans, or MRIs, or Blood test  those services ... you don't have to meet your deductible for going to your doctor... that was what you said they had to pay ... now your tap dancing around it


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 16, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Home » Individual Health and Family Plans » Plan Details
> ...



what the fuck are you talking about you jackass 

i have posted two obamacare plans that do not pay a dime until 

the deducible has been met


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 16, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Let me remind you what you said this is what I'm disagreeing with ...

you said
*a kid i know got the obamacares

the other day he went to the doc

expected to see some benefit

what he got was the right to pay full for the office visit

and full price for the meds prescribed

his policy kicks in after the deductible is met*

now after showing you what you said, not me, but you, show me where in your policy where it says your deductible has to be met for seeing a doctor ???    where your deductible has to be met for your meds??? it doesn't say that ... what your plan says is its for operations, things of that nature.. that you have to pay your  deductible first ... now your trying to switch in the middle of the stream here ... now you're trying to say, ah, I mean you have to pay for your deductible first before any operations are done ... thats what Ive said ... you lie about what your plan covers ... you posted a plan and and it prove to us here you don't know what the fuckl you're talking about  when it comes to who pays for what


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 16, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/big-increases-obamacare-premiums-deductibles-100000679.html
> 
> Big Increases in Obamacare Premiums and Deductibles Coming in November



the article says might doesn't say it will


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 16, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


you know, you called me brain dead... then you called me a jack ass ... in all of my post, l clearly said you don't have to pay your deductible first to go a see a doctor, where brain dead, jack ass you, said they did... I said you don't have to pay for your deductible first to get your meds .... then brain dead, jack ass you, say what the fuck are you talking about Jack ass??? really ??? you can't see ,the difference ??? who is the braid dead jack ass here, I would clearly say it is you ...cause you can't seem to remember what your posted... you said you have to pay for your deductible first to go and see your doctor, I said that was a lie ... you said you have to pay your deductible first to get your meds paid for, I said that was a lie  ...if anyone is brain dead, jack ass, here that would be fucking you ...


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 16, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



hey fuckstick 

making the font bigger does not make you correct 

it is not my policy 

i have  already posted two obamacare polices 

that the the deductible has to be met before it pays a penny

want a 3rd one


SELECT
Benefits & Coverage
Physician Directory
Community Q&A
« Back to Health Plans
Summary of BenefitsPlan BrochureList of Covered Drugs
Benefits & Coverage
Insurance TypeIndividual Health Insurance (Obamacare)
Insurance ProviderAvera Health Plans
Metal LevelSilver
Plan TypePPO
Deductible$1500
The amount you owe for health care services your health insurance or plan covers before your health insurance or plan begins to pay. For example, if your deductible is $1,000, your plan wont pay anything until youve met your $1,000 deductible for covered health care services subject to the deductible. The deductible may not apply to all services.
Out-of-Pocket Maximum$6350
Plan Highlights
+ See All Coverage Details


What To Know
This is an ACA (Obamacare) compliant health plan.
This plan is eligible for a tax credit subsidy

Avera MyPlan $1,500 / 30% Coinsurance - 2014 South Dakota Individual Health Insurance PPO Plan from Avera Health Plans


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 16, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



hey dick breath... I'm saying it doesn't apply to doctor visit ... both your fucking plans don't apply  deductible to doctor visits or meds ... that's what you claimed they did ...I never said, fuck head, that a deductible doesn't get met ... I said it doesn't get met to see a doctor or get meds...  pull you head out of your useless ass and neither did any of your plans say you have to pay your deductible first to see a doctor ...

sure show me a third Plan ... that one too will say you don't have to pay your deductible first to see a doctor or get your med ... I love making an bigger and bigger fool of you... you're way too easy... face it you lost this one ... you tried to change direction in the middle of the stream when you realized what you said ... no insurance policy out there says you have to pay your deductible first to see a doctor or get your drugs paid for ... and you blew it now the tap dancing begins


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 16, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



you are a jackass

clearly in the the packages posted the buyer 

has to pay in full for office visits and such 

until the deductible is met 

only you would try and distort the post into meaning 

that i or anyone else thought the plan did not allow you to see 

a doc until the deductible was met


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 16, 2014)

and the silence will get deafening


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 16, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > First, if they have access to a Group plan they don't go out on the Exchange to purchase an ACA individual Plan.
> ...



What was it for 2014?


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 16, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



that's what you fucking said ... you said that you had to pay your doctor first if the deductible isn't met...you pulled 2 plans that said you didn't pay for doctor visits first before your deductible is met... now whose the one who is distorting the post  ... jesus read what you wrote... I put the damn thing in big letters ... now your saying you don't have to pay the deductible first to see your doctor or pay your deductible first to get your meds??? when you said they did... talk about being brain dead...


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 16, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



is this a trick question ZOOM Ding-a-ling ... the CBO stated that it dropped ... how much I don't remember ... what i do remember is all of your right wing nut job sites where you used them trying to say Oh no it didn't ... I choose the CBO and not your right wing nut job sites...


----------



## PredFan (May 16, 2014)

There are "lies",
Then there are "damned lies",
And the there are "statistics".


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 16, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



Trick question?  He stated that his employees' premiums rose 3% in 2013. Surely he would know how much they rose - or dropped - in 2014.

Where did I even site a source?  I asked a question, numbskull.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 16, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> hey dick breath... I'm saying it doesn't apply to doctor visit ... both your fucking plans don't apply  deductible to doctor visits or meds ... that's what you claimed they did ...I never said, fuck head, that a deductible doesn't get met ... *I said it doesn't get met to see a doctor or get meds.*..  pull you head out of your useless ass and neither did any of your plans say you have to pay your deductible first to see a doctor ...
> 
> *sure show me a third Plan ... that one too will say you don't have to pay your deductible first to see a doctor or get your med* ... I love making an bigger and bigger fool of you... you're way too easy... face it you lost this one ... you tried to change direction in the middle of the stream when you realized whay you said ... no insurance policy out there says you have to pay your deductible first to see a doctor or get your drugs paid for ... and you blew it now the tap dancing begins



Orly?  You really, REALLY should shut the fuck up and stop proving to everyone that you're such a retard.  

*Personal Choice PPO Bronze Reserve
*
PPO Preferred Provider Organization: A type of health plan that contracts with medical providers, such as hospitals and doctors, to create a network of participating providers. You pay less if you use providers that belong to the plan&#8217;s network. You can use doctors, hospitals, and providers outside of the network for an additional cost. | Bronze Plans are put into 5 categories. These 5 categories (catastrophic, bronze, silver, gold, and platinum) are based on how you and the plan expect to share the costs for health care. Bronze plans cover 60% of the total average cost of care. The category you choose affects how much your premium costs each month and what portion of the bill you pay for things like hospital visits or prescription drugs. It also affects your total out-of-pocket costs - the total amount you'll spend for the year if you need lots of care.

Independence Blue Cross
APPLYDETAILS
Monthly premium

$154/mo
One enrollee
Premium before tax credit $474/mo ** This is how much IT REALLY costs.  If the patient is only paying $154 then SOMEONE ELSE HAS TO PAY FOR THE REMAINING BALANCE OF THE PLAN.  HOW?  SOMEONE ELSES premiums get raised.* 

*Deductible The amount you owe for health care services your health insurance or plan covers before your health insurance or plan begins to pay. For example, if your deductible is $1,000, your plan won't pay anything until you&#8217;ve met your $1,000 deductible for covered health care services subject to the deductible.* The deductible may not apply to all services.
*$6,000/yr*

Per individual

Out-of-pocket Maximum Your expenses for medical care that aren't reimbursed by insurance. Out-of-pocket costs include deductibles, coinsurance, and copayments for covered services plus all costs for services that aren't covered.
$6,000/yr

Per individual

Copayments/Coinsurance: A copay is a fixed amount (for example, $15) you pay for a covered health care service, usually when you get the service. The amount can vary by the type of covered health care service. Coinsurance is your share of the costs of a covered health care service, calculated as a percent (for example, 20%) of the allowed amount for the service. You pay coinsurance plus any deductibles you owe. For example, if the health insurance or plan&#8217;s allowed amount for an office visit is $100 and you've met your deductible, your coinsurance payment of 20% would be $20. The health insurance or plan pays the rest of the allowed amount.

*Primary Doctor: No Charge after Deductible
Specialist Doctor: No Charge after Deductible
Generic Prescription: No Charge after Deductible
ER Visit: No Charge after Deductible*

*^ * NOTE:  The patient does not have to pay anything AFTER THEY HAVE MET THE DEDUCTIBLE of $6k.  The person who has this plan is paying for doctors visits, specialists visits, meds, er visits OUT OF POCKET until they meet the $6K deductible.*

Keystone HMO Bronze
HMO Health Maintenance Organization: A type of health insurance plan that usually limits coverage to care from doctors who work for or contract with the HMO. It generally won't cover out-of-network care except in an emergency. An HMO may require you to live or work in its service area to be eligible for coverage. HMOs often provide integrated care and focus on prevention and wellness. | Bronze Plans are put into 5 categories. These 5 categories (catastrophic, bronze, silver, gold, and platinum) are based on how you and the plan expect to share the costs for health care. Bronze plans cover 60% of the total average cost of care. The category you choose affects how much your premium costs each month and what portion of the bill you pay for things like hospital visits or prescription drugs. It also affects your total out-of-pocket costs - the total amount you'll spend for the year if you need lots of care.

Independence Blue Cross
APPLYDETAILS
Monthly premium

$166/mo
One enrollee
Premium before tax credit $486/mo
Deductible The amount you owe for health care services your health insurance or plan covers before your health insurance or plan begins to pay. For example, if your deductible is $1,000, your plan won't pay anything until you&#8217;ve met your $1,000 deductible for covered health care services subject to the deductible. The deductible may not apply to all services.
$6,000/yr

Per individual

Out-of-pocket Maximum Your expenses for medical care that aren't reimbursed by insurance. Out-of-pocket costs include deductibles, coinsurance, and copayments for covered services plus all costs for services that aren't covered.
$6,350/yr

Per individual

Copayments/Coinsurance: A copay is a fixed amount (for example, $15) you pay for a covered health care service, usually when you get the service. The amount can vary by the type of covered health care service. Coinsurance is your share of the costs of a covered health care service, calculated as a percent (for example, 20%) of the allowed amount for the service. You pay coinsurance plus any deductibles you owe. For example, if the health insurance or plan&#8217;s allowed amount for an office visit is $100 and you've met your deductible, your coinsurance payment of 20% would be $20. The health insurance or plan pays the rest of the allowed amount.

Primary Doctor: $40
Specialist Doctor: $80
Generic Prescription: $10
ER Visit: No Charge after Deductible

https://www.healthcare.gov/find-pre...yerCoverage=no&householdSize=1&income=$35,000



Poor bill-ye-should-stop-while-ye-has-the-chance.  Life is hard. It's harder if you're stupid.


----------



## Antares (May 16, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > First, if they have access to a Group plan they don't go out on the Exchange to purchase an ACA individual Plan.
> ...



Not true, MOST will pay for the employees premium and perhaps a potion of the family premium.


----------



## Antares (May 16, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Normally you flat out lie, sometimes you try and parse, this time you simply don't know what you are talking about. 

Many of the High Deductible Plans have no co-pays involved at all.


----------



## kiwiman127 (May 16, 2014)

I didn't know Price Waterhouse Cooper was liberal.  Or maybe, they averaged it out based on national numbers?
Actually, I think it depends on where a person lives and their state's approach.
Wisconsin Residents pay much more than what people in Minnesota pay for the same insurance plan is an example.
*Health Insurance Costs 44% Less in Minnesota*
Health Insurance Costs 44% Less in Minnesota - Urban Milwaukee


----------



## Zander (May 16, 2014)

Everything about Obamacare is a lie.......


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 16, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Billy has you red handed but hafta say, you have changed this from what you said earlier. 

Make up your mind.


----------



## william the wie (May 16, 2014)

Zander said:


> Everything about Obamacare is a lie.......


You worry too much. Just look at the economic data on UE, GDP, Russel 2000 and NASDAQ then join the all you can eat Bear fest set before us by the Administration idiots.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 16, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...




i never said either 


this is straight from a silver  plan 

deductible

The amount you owe for health care services your health insurance or plan covers before your health insurance or plan begins to pay. For example, if your deductible is $1,000, your plan wont pay anything until youve met your $1,000 deductible for covered health care services subject to the deductible. The deductible may not apply to all services

Avera MyPlan $1,500 / 30% Coinsurance - 2014 South Dakota Individual Health Insurance PPO Plan from Avera Health Plans

the plan does not pay a dime for services until the deductible is met


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 16, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



billy is incorrect


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 17, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



you have no Idea what you're talking about ... no where in any of the plans does it say you have to pay your  deductible for a doctor visit .. no where!!! show us where it says you have to pay the  deductible first for a doctor visit


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 17, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > hey dick breath... I'm saying it doesn't apply to doctor visit ... both your fucking plans don't apply  deductible to doctor visits or meds ... that's what you claimed they did ...I never said, fuck head, that a deductible doesn't get met ... *I said it doesn't get met to see a doctor or get meds.*..  pull you head out of your useless ass and neither did any of your plans say you have to pay your deductible first to see a doctor ...
> ...


 poor, Poor ZOOM ding-a-ling, he should shut the fuck up and stop making a fool of himself...

here's what the moron said ...for him to go to the doctor he has to pay his entire deductible first .... nobody pays their entire deductible first ...nobody !!!! they pay a copay, as I stated before you made a fucking fool of your self Zoom Ding-a-ling ... nobody has to pay their entire deductible first to get their med paid for ... they do pay a copay as I stated before you made a fucking fool of yourself Zoom Ding-a-ling... this is what the conversation is about ...try and keep up you fucking moron ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



thats what I was trying to get across ... he first said you have to pay your doctor first until the deductible is met ....then he goes off on a rant about deductible being met ... which had nothing to do with his original post .....then I pointed out in big letters what he said and he still said you have to make your deductible first ... the guy clearly got spanked and couldn't find his way out of it ... then zoom ding-a-ling jumps in face first and got spanked big time... he too though the was going to prove me wrong and his head handed to him they just love to lie about anything obamacare ... its their nature ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 17, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


no, you are correct ... you can't stand the idea that I prove you to be a liar... you said from the get go you have to meet your deductible first to go see your doctor  ... I said NO !!!! you don't ... you said you have to meet your deductible first to get your med ... I said NO !!!! you don't ...  you can't stand it that you go called on it and caught in a lie


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 17, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



* you have to meet your deductible first to go see your doctor* 

bs billyboy


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 17, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


*there isn't one plan out their that says you pay your deductible first for the office visit or  for the meds prescribed ... you pay your copay for the doctor visit and the same for the meds ..stop your tap dancing here ... deductible is base on surgeries and thing of that sort ... not doctor visit or for your meds... try and stay with what you said.... we aren't talking about surgeries we are talking about doctor visit and meds ... that was you statement that was your lying*


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 17, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



*there isn't one plan out their that says you pay your deductible first for the office visit or  for the meds prescribed .*

dont be so stupid paying the office visits out of pocket is how you meet the deductible 


*you poay your copay for the doctor visit*

i assume you meant "pay" for for "poay" 

both of the polices one being a silver plan 

says right in the deductible of the plan 

Deductible
*The amount you owe for health care services your health insurance or plan covers before your health insurance or plan begins to pay.* For example, if your deductible is $1,000, your plan wont pay anything until youve met your $1,000 deductible for covered health care services subject to the deductible. The deductible may not apply to all services.

the co pay does not kick in until the deductible is met

it doesnt get much simpler then that


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 17, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



You weren't slapped as a baby you were drop kicked across the room, weren't you?

From the (un)aca link I posted above:

*Primary Doctor: No Charge after Deductible
Specialist Doctor: No Charge after Deductible
Generic Prescription: No Charge after Deductible
ER Visit: No Charge after Deductible*

No charge *AFTER *deductible.  

*AFTER deductible*.

*AFTER DEDUCTIBLE*.

This plan requires you *MEET THE DEDUCTIBLE of 6K FIRST* for primary doc, specialists, rx and er visits *BEFORE THE PLAN STARTS PAYING*. 


  Plain English and you can't even understand it.




> $154/mo
> One enrollee
> Premium before tax credit $474/mo ** This is how much IT REALLY costs.  If the patient is only paying $154 then SOMEONE ELSE HAS TO PAY FOR THE REMAINING BALANCE OF THE PLAN.  HOW?  SOMEONE ELSES premiums get raised.* * we are not talking about this try again*



Of course you don't want to talk about this, you can't comprehend that in order for millions to get a subsidy that other people's premiums have skyrocketed in order to pay for the subsidies. 

The level of retard in you is simply astounding.



> Deductible The amount you owe for health care services your health insurance or plan covers before your health insurance or plan begins to pay. For example, if your deductible is $1,000, *your plan won't pay anything until you&#8217;ve met your $1,000 deductible for covered health care services subject to the deductible*.The deductible may not apply to all services. (BR)we aren't talking about this try and keep up



It's exactly what we're talking about!    My God, you can't even follow your own point!   

I just showed you a plan that requires you to meet the deductible *BEFORE* the plan starts covering doc, specialist, rx, er visits.   The only difference between that plan and what is posted directly above?  The plan I posted has a $6K deductible rather than a $1K deductible.  The plan I posted sucks even more!  

Please keep posting your inane shit ... we are all enjoying the bellylaughs!


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 17, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



what a yucky plan

What is the overall
deductible?
For participating providers
$6,000 person / $12,000 family.
For non-participating providers
$15,000 person / $30,000
family. Deductible may not apply
to all services. See your cost
information starting on page 2
for specific details.
You must pay all the costs up to the deductible amount before this plan begins to pay
for covered services you use. Check your policy or plan document to see when the
deductible starts over (usually, but not always, January 1st). See the chart starting on
page 2 for how much you pay for covered services after you meet the deductible.

http://www.ibx4you.com/pdfs/ffm/ppo_bronze_reserve.pdf


----------



## Antares (May 17, 2014)

The way the High Deductible Plan work is this.

Ded is 3500......

You go to the Dr....the visit costs 200 bucks...that 200 bucks go toward your ded.....(YOU PAY IT).
He prescribes whatever, it costs 65 bucks...you [ay it, it goes toward your ded.

YOU pay everything until DED is hit, then co-insurance kicks and you andthe insurance company start splitting it at whatever oercentage your paln is until youhit your max out of pocket, then you are done the insurance complany is paying everything at 100% for the rest of the year.

So YES, the POLICY HOLDER pays EVERYTHING until the DEDUCTIBLE is hit in MOST high deductible plans.


----------



## william the wie (May 17, 2014)

Antares said:


> The way the High Deductible Plan work is this.
> 
> Ded is 3500......
> 
> ...


How does resolution of network vs. non-network deductable work or are they totally separate accounts?


----------



## Antares (May 17, 2014)

william the wie said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > The way the High Deductible Plan work is this.
> ...



It can still double what an individual or a family  can owe out of pocket to 12,700 or 25,400.


----------



## william the wie (May 17, 2014)

But not 37,100, is that right?
Oh, and thanks


----------



## Antares (May 17, 2014)

william the wie said:


> But not 37,100, is that right?
> Oh, and thanks



I've never seen anything near 37100 no.


----------



## william the wie (May 17, 2014)

OK, just checking if the two deductibles could be applied one to the other and so far as you know there is some way that is done when the necessary specialist is not in network. I'm cool.


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 19, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


and you always have your head in your ass a sucking your dick from the inside ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 19, 2014)

NLT said:


> All I know is my monthly premium doubled and where the fuck is my $2500.00 dollars that lying negro said I would save?


he never said you would save 250 dollars and you never apply through the ACA site ... thats very clear... that's what happens to stupid people like you...


----------



## S.J. (May 19, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Billy, did you graduate high school?


----------



## MeBelle (May 19, 2014)

S.J. said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



 

When I have some time on my hands I'm going to search how many times billye laid the 'paid poster' claim.

You know what they say about liars, right?


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 20, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



*jon_berzerk. pull a plan off his web site ..not me.*


i pulled several plans off the website 

each clearly indicating that the deductible 

needs to be met before the plan pays towards medical services 


*he said see you have to pay your deductible first*

deductibles work as a pay as you go 

*o I went to his web site it gave all the information about deductibles*

no you didnt you presented a link to one specific provider 

the rest of your post is rambling nonsense


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 20, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



every time I see antares post ... he's a paid poster ...I don't take a word he has to say with any kind of worth ... as I don't take anything you have to say or the other moron Sj with any kind of value ... when I see liars like you two I point out their lies ... all the little nasty remarks that you make, dumb fuck, I can make nasty remarks too ... the difference I can do it better ...SJ did you make pasted the 6th grade ??? that would be pushing it


----------



## Stephanie (May 20, 2014)

all these experts on OScamcare

Maybe some premiums aren't high, but what did happen is your out of pocket deductibles went sky high before your wonderful OscamCare kicks in 

someone here said his went from $500 to $5000....isn't Obambam just grand

and it only cost 1.5 TRILLION dollars to set up another Government AGENCY we needed like we needed a hole in our heads


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 20, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


 *it was the provider that you posted you moron... you didn't follow through the whole coverage you posted parts of it that fit your needs here...  you make these outrageous remarks post a source then turnaround then deny your own source 

**just fucking priceless*


----------



## Stephanie (May 20, 2014)

well, when you have 47% of the people in this country receiving some type of government (taxpayers) assistance you will get these types of thread on how wonderful obambamcare is


----------



## S.J. (May 20, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


I think I just got my answer.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 20, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



now you are lying again


----------



## Antares (May 20, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



The sad thing is that you have no idea how stupid you really are hillbilly.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 20, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



You said no plans have it so you have to pay out of pocket for docs visits/meds untiil you reach your deductible.  I posted such a plan that DOES require you to pay out of pocket until you reach your deductible, including doc visits/meds, etc.    You ignored it, you didn't even bother going to the link I posted!  The retard is strong in you.  Do I need to post it yet AGAIN for you bill-ye-fucking-retard????????



billyerock1991 said:


> .for him to go to the doctor he has to pay his entire deductible first .... nobody pays their entire deductible first ...nobody !!!! they pay a copay, as I stated before you made a fucking fool of your self Zoom Ding-a-ling ... nobody has to pay their entire deductible first to get their med paid for ... they do pay a copay as I stated before you made a fucking fool of yourself Zoom Ding-a-ling... this is what the conversation is about ...try and keep up you fucking moron .



Primary Doctor: No Charge after Deductible
Specialist Doctor: No Charge after Deductible
Generic Prescription: No Charge after Deductible
ER Visit: No Charge after Deductible

https://www.healthcare.gov/find-pre...yerCoverage=no&householdSize=1&income=$35,000

GO TO THE FUCKING LINK, YA RETARD.  READ. LEARN. 



billyerock1991 said:


> try and keep up you fucking moron



^     yes, bill-ye-rock-head, please do try and keep up


I see no point in arguing with you any further.  You're doing a fine job of proving your complete ignorance on your own.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 20, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



That was lame, especially so since I'm not a guy.

Cripes, you can't even come up with good insults.


----------



## Antares (May 20, 2014)

Hillbilly thinks that because he can type "paid poster" about someone it marginalizes that person, he thinks that that some how negates the ass kicking he gets.

Good or bad I get paid to sell the new plans, I see ho they affect people day to day, both good and bad.

The overwhelming reaction to them (the ACA plans) is negative despite hillbilly's denials.
Higher costs, Higher Deductibles, more out of pocket etc.

NOBODY cares about Pediatric Vision or Dental.

The subsidies and the cost sharing have been a very good thing for many people , those who did not qualify for them took it in the shorts and no, not all of them could afford the changes.

The companies are upside down claims wise, the risk corridors will mitigate some of the losses, but not enough of them. 
The start up Companies like Co-Op are already back on the Hill asking for more money, this after pricing their plans too purposefully pricing their plans too low.

If you are cheerleading single payor you are seeing the game played perfectly to get it, if you are paying attention to the VA scandal why would you want it.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 20, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Personal attacks are not OK, they do not refute anyone's claim and offer evidence of one thing only:  The attacker is too stupid/ignorant/mendacious and thus unable to offer anything of substance to refute another's claim.


----------



## emilynghiem (May 20, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> you have no Idea what you're talking about ... no where in any of the plans does it say you have to pay your  deductible for a doctor visit .. no where!!! show us where it says you have to pay the deductible first for a doctor visit



I don't think that is the real issue anyway.

The REAL issue is that people are getting stuck with having to pay huge amounts
"out of pocket" BEFORE insurance will cover the rest.

Billy if you have to go nitpick at some "side argument" to have something to stand on,
that really looks desperate.

[To me, the whole issue of paying for this or that is AFTER the fact. The wrong has already been committed: of abusing govt to taking away people's civil liberties without "due process to prove" they committed any wrongful act or had wrongful intent in the first place.

I don't understand why are you "nitpicking" over whether people pay deductibles before or after receiving treatment.

My issue is why and how are people supposed to SUE AFTER THE FACT
to get rights and liberties back we never should have lost to begin with?

How can rights and freedoms be inalienable if you have to sue govt to get them back?]

As for these medical exchanges and payment plans,
NOTHING has shown me that these could not be set up by voluntary participation
through an optional system. I don't see anything here that requires govt to mandate.

Billy, do you realize that all these arguments would stop
if people had free choice which systems to patronize and which terms to sign up under?

It's called free will and consumer's choice.
Why can't we respect that, and not force any of these issues by imposing
business terms and contracts on people without consent?


----------



## emilynghiem (May 20, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



What if people are venting? So let people vent, and try to get back to the topics and points.
Venting is part of people's grief and grievance process.  Don't let it sidetrack you
or it just makes it worse!


----------



## Antares (May 20, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > you have no Idea what you're talking about ... no where in any of the plans does it say you have to pay your  deductible for a doctor visit .. no where!!! show us where it says you have to pay the deductible first for a doctor visit
> ...



Billy's ego has been wrapped up in this from the first day he arrived here.

He can never be wrong and he can never accept a negative in conjunction with the ACA.

The moment he began arguing that the "mandate" was not a "mandate" because you could "choose" to pay the "tax" instead was a huge insight to his mind......and the limits there in.

He will go to ANY length to protect the Boi King and ANYTHING connected to him.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 20, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



--LOL

yeah and the plan he posted office visits do not apply to the deductible


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 20, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > you have no Idea what you're talking about ... no where in any of the plans does it say you have to pay your  deductible for a doctor visit .. no where!!! show us where it says you have to pay the deductible first for a doctor visit
> ...



*no where in any of the plans does it say you have to pay your  deductible for a doctor visit*

in most plans the payment made goes towards the deductible 

except the policy you presented where it does not get applied to the deductible


----------



## Politico (May 21, 2014)

This thread is so far off the rails they might as well close it.


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 21, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



it was your source that I went to ...then I posed the second page of your web site that you didn't look at  ...now you can't stand the fact that once again you're wrong and that you are a liar ....
this is your web site deal with it liar.... http://www.ibx4you.com/health_plans/bronze_plans.html


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 21, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



so then why do you always use personal attacks when you're proved to be wrong ??? and don't say you don't ..


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 21, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > you have no Idea what you're talking about ... no where in any of the plans does it say you have to pay your  deductible for a doctor visit .. no where!!! show us where it says you have to pay the deductible first for a doctor visit
> ...



n*obody is being force to buy insurance, nobody ... if you don't want to buy insurance then honey you don't have to ... like always emily you have no Idea whats going on ...*


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 21, 2014)

Antares said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...


 any you keep embarrassing yourself every time you post, paid poster...

and nobody takes a paid poster from blue cross blue shield like you serious antares..


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 21, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



never said they did ... you said and you keep lying here about, that you have to have that 6000 dollar deductible paid first before you get your office visit paid for ... I called you on it ... you keep changing it to something else just like you did here ...

we aren't talking about office visits being apply to the deductible ... we are talking about you having to pay your deductible first, your 6000 dollar deductible, before your office visit gets paid for ...  that's what you said had to happen ... I said it doesn't work that way ...but you keep changing the subject from what you first  said from the get go .... then you try to make yourself look good by changing from what you originally said... all you've done here is show us that you can tell the truth ... that you can't defend what you said ... now that you have made a fool of yourself once again you realize what you have done here you now say that you give up ... got it...


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 21, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



we aren't talking about visit get applied to the deductible, or even if they do... you said, and I haven't change my position from the beginning, you said that your 6000 dollar deductible has to be paid for first before you get a office visit or your prescriptions paid for ... I call you on that ... I said that's a lie ... then you start tap dancing all over the place hearing  nothing that I have said... you tried to intimidate me an others on what you know about policies... I could care less what you know about policies .... what I know and all I've said, and I'm still saying it, if you set up a office visit for a doctor, your 6000 dollar deductible doesn't have to be paid for first ...  you said it did ... I call you a liar and I'm still calling you a liar ...


----------



## bedowin62 (May 21, 2014)

it turns out the "back-end" of the Obamacare website STILL isnt built; and insurance companies are just charging the government what ever they think they are owed. so a leftard sayig "it turns out...." anything regarding obamacare premiums is just a loser blowing smoke


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 21, 2014)

bill-ye-moron has been given the information showing that in some plans yes, you do have to pay your deductible before any benefits kick in, and that includes paying for doc visits, specialist visits, meds, er visits.  Links to the (un)aca showing such plans have been provided time and again.  But poor, poor bill-ye-accepts-and-understands-nothing-that-isn't-part-of-the-liberal-mantra. Despite being shown proof that he is wrong, he just continues on his merry ignorant way ranting like a loon.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 21, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



*you said and you keep lying here about, that you have to have that 6000 dollar deductible paid first before you get your office visit paid for*

most plans are like that 

it has been copy and pasted from several plans saying just that 

plus it may pay only a portion of the visit 

plus the plan you presented is a crappy plan 

if you need heath services 

notice the disclaimer from your link

*Good option if you...dont plan to use a lot of health care services.*

why because it dont pay shit 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 21, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> it turns out the "back-end" of the Obamacare website STILL isnt built; and insurance companies are just charging the government what ever they think they are owed. so a leftard sayig "it turns out...." anything regarding obamacare premiums is just a loser blowing smoke



i didnt know that 

so what happens if the customer decides 

to tits up on the plan 

and not pay


----------



## Antares (May 21, 2014)

The last screen on the Exchange confirms the two things, that the coverage and the insureds premium amount owed to the insurer are etched in stone.
Those numbers are firm BASED upon the income the INSURED said they will make.

Those numbers are then transmitted to the insurance company ostensibly (not always) within 72 hours.

That then sets up the insurance companies receivables for the coming months.

There is no mechanism for payment on the exchange itself, billing goes out from the insurance company after the fact.

Here in Nebraska we have a 4-6% unpaid rate , it seems to be below the National average.


----------



## Antares (May 21, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



It could happen, the Feds are forcing us to give the 60 days to pay.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 21, 2014)

Antares said:


> The last screen on the Exchange confirms the two things, that the coverage and the insureds premium amount owed to the insurer are etched in stone.
> Those numbers are firm BASED upon the income the INSURED said they will make.
> 
> Those numbers are then transmitted to the insurance company ostensibly (not always) within 72 hours.
> ...



Was there suppose to be one or was billing to come from the insurance company from the get go?


----------



## Antares (May 21, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > The last screen on the Exchange confirms the two things, that the coverage and the insureds premium amount owed to the insurer are etched in stone.
> ...



Yes, there is actually a screen that says you can pay but it's never been activated.


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 21, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


----------



## bedowin62 (May 21, 2014)

oh look; billy-tard; the resident apologist for the trainweck called obamacare is here to spew the latest talking points


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 21, 2014)

bedowin62 said:


> oh look; billy-tard; the resident apologist for the trainweck called obamacare is here to spew the latest talking points



 bedowin the boards repub-LIE-tard is here to show us how retarded he is ...  bedowin is a winner ... you and Charlie winners ... at least that's what you tell yourself ... you've been crowned the boards top retard


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 22, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...


----------



## Antares (May 22, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 22, 2014)

Antares said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 22, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *you said and you keep lying here about, that you have to have that 6000 dollar deductible paid first before you get your office visit paid for*
> ...



YES!!!  That is EXACTLY how some of these plans work.  It's been posted numerous times, PAY ATTENTION.

Primary Doctor: No Charge after Deductible
Specialist Doctor: No Charge after Deductible
Generic Prescription: No Charge after Deductible
ER Visit: No Charge after Deductible

https://www.healthcare.gov/find-prem...me=$35,000



> I personally went myself to the doctor in march as I said before ... I had all these test done and didn't pay for one, other then the 25 dollar copay ... I have a 1200 dollar deductible ... so why didn't they say to me, "you have to pay for all these test first, then once you reach your 1200 dollar deductible your insurance will start paying," why did they go and pay mine bill ... I never paid them 1200 for anything ... after all it is a new plan ... as Ive stated and you want me to believe that you have to pay your deductible first before a office visit and any test are paid for ....* not going to happen*...



Of for the love of God ... just because YOUR plan doesn't make you pay out of pocket till you reach your deductible doesn't mean that ALL plans work the same way.

YES, IT DOES.


----------



## william the wie (May 22, 2014)

The big difficulty for me is how the in network and out of network deductible mesh particularly in ultra-narrow networks like CoveredCalifornia.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 22, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...


----------



## boedicca (May 22, 2014)

Connect the dots.

The new HHS regulations for ObamaCare released last week include a bail out fund for Insurers if premiums don't cover their costs.   Obama has included $5.5B in his budget - although he has no authority to do this as Congress has not appropriated funds to cover this expense.  But Obama will use his "phone and pen" anyway to buy off insurance companies in advance of the 2014 mid-term elections.

So, any insurance company announcing no increase in premiums for next year is counting on a bail out from the $5.5 fraudulent fund.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 22, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Connect the dots.
> 
> The new HHS regulations for ObamaCare released last week include a bail out fund for Insurers if premiums don't cover their costs.   Obama has included $5.5B in his budget - although he has no authority to do this as Congress has not appropriated funds to cover this expense.  But Obama will use his "phone and pen" anyway to buy off insurance companies in advance of the 2014 mid-term elections.
> 
> So, any insurance company announcing no increase in premiums for next year is counting on a bail out from the $5.5 fraudulent fund.



of course there is a built in bail out feature 

for big business 

that is how he rolls


----------



## william the wie (May 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Connect the dots.
> ...


The house should bring civil charges of embezzlement under contempt of the house rules.


----------



## Antares (May 23, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 23, 2014)

Antares said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (May 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 24, 2014)

billyerock1991 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...


----------

